# [Errore] Spurious ack on isa...

## Angelus666

Ciao a tutti!

Ogni tanto mi viene stampato a schermo questo errore (o quello che sia):

"-Spurious ack on ISA0060/Serio0- Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly"

Che è?  :Question: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Per caso hai un portatile e ti da questo errore con il touchpad o usi il suspend?

----------

## Angelus666

Non ho il portatile. Per "suspend" che intendi?

----------

## xdarma

 *Angelus666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ogni tanto mi viene stampato a schermo questo errore (o quello che sia):
> 
> "-Spurious ack on ISA0060/Serio0- Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly"
> ...

 

usando i soliti motori di ricerca:

http://kerneltrap.org/node/5898

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-369846-highlight-spurious+ack+isa0060+serio0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-340904-highlight-spurious+ack+isa0060+serio0.html

facci sapere.

----------

## Angelus666

Da quei link non riesco a cavare niente, anche per via dell'inglese che mi è ostico specialmente quando si parla di tecnica. Comunque anche li si parla di touchpad, ma io non ho niente del genere.

Questo messaggio mi compare una volta ogni 500 e non mi blocca il sistema, mentre li ho letto che si ripete a loop bloccando tutto (ad alcuni). Può essere il dongle bluetooth che tengo collegato ad una porta USB?

----------

## Fuzzo

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Per caso hai un portatile e ti da questo errore con il touchpad o usi il suspend?

 

Si, si verifica nella situazione che hai descritto.

Capita soprattutto quando resumo da un suspend dove il muose usb era connesso   :Sad: 

Come diamine si risolve?

----------

## knefas

Io avevo avuto questo problema e mi dava un kernel panic all'avvio. Hai provato ad abilitare il supporto ISA?

----------

## Dun

Okkio che questo messagio di errore accade anche quando, causa kernel panic, il kernel stesso acccende e spegne i led della tastiera.

Per evitare questi messaggi e risalire all'errore basta aggiungere il seguente parametro al boot:

```

i8042.panicblink=0

```

----------

